# はっきりしてるな



## redsee

Hi, I had a short question. In this excerpt,

じゃ、頑張ってね。
…やけに、至れり尽くせりだね。
まぁね、私の利益にもなることだから。
…はっきりしてるな。

Does はっきりしてる essentially mean そんなこと知っている here, or am I a little off the mark?

Thank you!


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

…はっきりしてるな。
You have it clear (what you want).

じゃ、頑張ってね。
Well then, go all out.
…やけに、至れり尽くせりだね。
You are super (excessively) thoughtful.
まぁね、私の利益にもなることだから。
Well yes, it's because it will become to my benefit also.
…はっきりしてるな。
Definitely you have it clear.

はっきりしてるな。
It implies that he is focused into achieve his goal.


----------



## Flaminius

はっきりしている is said of the interlocuter's attitude.  This interlocuter has make things comfortable for the speaker in order to further their own interest.  And they were brash enough to say it to the latter.  There is an accusatory tone in this はっきりしてるな.  I imagine English would employ sarcasm in a similar situation like so: How sweet of you.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

My understandings: You're straightforward.
_You said it!
Didn't you say it too directly?
You're honest. Good! _（sarcastically)


----------



## Flaminius

Oh, I just realised I haven't translated the word into English.  For a person to be はっきりしている means forthright, out-spoken, frank, or candid.


----------



## redsee

Thank you all. If I may ask, to make sure, what is supposed to be omitted with the verb? Is it something like 「何事もはっきりしている性格だね」


----------



## Flaminius

I'd say, 君は物言いがはっきりしているね.


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

なるほど、「はっきりしてるな。」は
物事をズバリと言う　と　捉えられるのですね。

達成しようとする事に対して、
考えが　はっきりしていると
捉えていました。


----------



## gengo

redsee said:


> じゃ、頑張ってね。
> …やけに、至れり尽くせりだね。
> まぁね、私の利益にもなることだから。
> …はっきりしてるな。


My attempt:
-OK, good luck!
-Wow, you're really bending over backwards, aren't you?
-Well, it's in my interest, too.
-That much is clear.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

gengo said:


> My attempt:
> -OK, good luck!
> -Wow, you're really bending over backwards, aren't you?
> -Well, it's in my interest, too.
> -*That much is clear.*


Hi,
I don't know the meaning of that English phrase.
I guess it means "at least, the part of what you said, "it's in my interest, too" is clear."
Am I correct?
I think that the man was surprised to see the straightforward character of that woman.
I think he was talking about her general character.

So I think "_*You're straightforward.*_" seems better in this context.
Is it weird as a natural English sentence?


What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## redsee

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Hi,
> I don't know the meaning of that English phrase.
> I guess it means "at least, the part of what you said, "it's in my interest, too" is clear."
> Am I correct?
> I think that the man was surprised to see the straightforward character of that woman.
> I think he was talking about her general character.
> 
> So I think "_*You're straightforward.*_" seems better in this context.
> Is it weird as a natural English sentence?
> 
> 
> What do you think? Thanks!


I am interpreting the phrase the same way, and I agree, that, if we are talking about the character of the person, your translation is better fitting. If we wanted to convey the sarcasm present, though, something like "Oh, aren't you honest" is probably best.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I thought it included sarcasm.
Now I think it might be a simple surprise.
In my mind, sarcasm 40%, and the simple surprise 60% now.
It depends on the context and background though.


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I don't know the meaning of that English phrase.


I am using it sarcastically here.  Basically, I'm just saying "Yes, you are being very clear about that part."



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> So I think "_*You're straightforward.*_" seems better in this context.
> Is it weird as a natural English sentence?


It's not something I would say, as it sounds unnatural to me.  In fact, I don't recall ever hearing anyone say that a person is straightforward.  We use that adjective to refer to situations, etc.


----------

